# 10 g. Shrimp, neons and guppies. Lightly planted with ornaments. More pics!!!



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all, Just finished my 10 gallon setup (i think)  filled with 20 shrimp, 4 neon tetras i got from IPU and 3 fancy guppies (1 male 2 female).

Tank:
20 inches long, 12.5 inches high and 10.5 inches wide.

Plants:
-Sunset Hygro
-Java Moss

Canopy/lighting:
-Black canopy with space in the back
-120 volt 15 watt lighting

Substrate:
-Pea size gravel

Filter/heater:
-Elite Stingray 10 filter
-AC20 heater

I try for a water change once a week. I feed my tetras and guppies flakes and bloodworms and my shrimp cucumbers and pellets.

For the shrimp i added the castle for climbling which they like a lot as well as a fake mountain with 2 fake stems. Also I have 2 small rocks, with one having tied down java moss.

Here are some photos of the tank, Will add more of the shrimp and fish.

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad321/bowman00/Fish Tank/FishTankShots015.jpg

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad321/bowman00/Fish Tank/FishTankShots016.jpg

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad321/bowman00/Fish Tank/FishTankShots017.jpg


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Cool. Any pics coming?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, I added some but they didn't register guess I will have to try another way


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pictures added, its hard for me to capture the quickness of the neon tetras and the guppies.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I finally got a good shot of my beauty male guppy today.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bought this food for my cherry shrimp about a week and a half ago. EXPENSIVE BUGGERS haha. but the colour on the shrimp have improved already, so its expensive but worth it I guess


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

i like that stingray filter, looks cool


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisch said:


> i like that stingray filter, looks cool


X2

The tank close ups were great pics!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

ok so havent updated this in along time, I will get pictures as soon as I can. 

I just put my female guppy in my breeding box and I would like to see how long until she gives birth. Ive seen the triangular black mark near her anal pore but I dont know when she is close to. SOOOO I was like, lets give it a shot.

Now my java moss on the sides have grown a bit a looks more like a fence now! Ive added 1-2 more sunset hygro in it to make the tank fuller.

I also added 10 more shrimp to my collect from Tangdaddy! Thank you. he gave me a couple blueberry which I was very pleased with. I just did a water change yesterday as soon as I came back from whistler and everything seems like it is going very well.

Kind comments are always welcome! Pictures are coming soon! STAY TUNED!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank looks good I like the way you did the moss along the sides, Can't wait to see up-dates.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok so sorry for making you all wait but I got some AWESOME pictures of my shrimp. Hope you like it!

Here is my tank updated!









Now my Shrimp!




































Thanks for looking!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I got some more Java moss the other day. Any suggestions on what I should do with it? I thought about making the fence in the back but I have Sunset hygro there unless I replant it somewhere else. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Any suggestions?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok so heres the deal folks, my parents have gone to Europe therefore couldnt take any pictures. So.....While they were away here are some photos but first, heres the low down. My female got "knocked up"  i know i know my male is a pimp buttttt because she got pregnant she became very lets say "annoying" and killed ALL and I mean all my shrimp which I am disappointed but at the same time not overly angry. She is now pregnant again for the 2nd time and giving birth anytime soon. I have moved my 2 neon tetras out of my 10 and into my 33. I took out my castle and replaced it with a giant moss wall some of the bigger babies can hang out in there. So without further due here are the pictures.

Full tank shots


















Moss MOUNTAIN!









Great Vine!









Babies!









Any thoughts & comments are always welcome!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks very cool....very nice set up....omg, your guppies look so great....


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, My male is really stunning. I really wish I can get a lepoard out of these babies. if your wanting new genes. Let me know and maybe we can trade for something.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool tank- everything looks fresh and healthy. nicely done.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know about the guppy genes/breeding but I have a purple/blueish spotted-tailed female that would probably have some LOVELY offspring together. I've been on the hunt for a blue-tailed male. Where did you get yours?

As for your female eating the shrimp - have you been feeding her enough? Guppies are pigs, plus having babies takes a lot of energy.

The tank looks great - so green! I need to get myself another water-wisteria one of these days - or is that planted water sprite you have?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhh yeah I have been feeding her very well. I got my guppies from FishKeeper actually. If you would like to trade, pm me.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just found a couple of cool looking babies in my tank: cool yellow tailed (maybe lepoard doubt it though  haha), dark black & dark blue, and pale yellow with black. Hopefully they will become cool animals. Ive noticed the babies grew so much quicker when I took them out of the breeder box!

Moss is growing like crazy and my mountain was added a bit by more java moss by my friend Just.14.

Thanks for looking!


----------

